# Greg Mannarino video - expect gold and silver shortages



## BillS (May 30, 2011)




----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

My first guess is that he is sellin' gold and silver.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If you've been following him you'd know that he isn't. 

One thing he didn't talk about: there are shortages of junk silver coins out there. Provident Metals is completely out right now. Their inventory now has two categories: out of stock and stock delayed. They had coins on Monday. They don't today.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Besides, if you watch the video has says that silver and gold shortages will develop because the prices are too low for mines to produce them. And you can expect that prices of both gold and silver are going to skyrocket in the near future.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Time to buy if you're going to folks!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

For every buyer there has to be a seller. My guess is the smart ones are sellin'.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I thought people bought low and sold high. Not the other way around. But if anybody is panicking and wants to sell their silver I'd certainly consider buying it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have heard of no one selling any. But I have heard from many saying that this down turn in the price is perfect and they are buying everything they can find (and afford).


----------

